# Looking to hire Curtis Controller Programmer



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe try these guys ? https://canev.com/pages/where-to-find-us
I think they're here on the forum too.

I've seen a few places renting the handheld programmer, though it's not clear from your message what exactly do you need programmed - do you need to flash a custom OS ?


----------



## MaddMatt (Dec 1, 2021)

We want to create CNC like motion control. Type in a position and the motor will move to the position as an example.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Oh, got it. Do you have a bit more information about the setup ? The system will need positional feedback, what are you expecting to use for that ?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The system has positional feedback. What it doesn't have is the closed loop software. 

There's a reason for that...motion control has been done to death and it sounds like OP put the cart before the horse by using a Curtis controller. 

Even if the code was written, there would be zero post support for it....waste of time and money, even if it is just Canuck bucks.

Buy a motion controller and drive a stepper/servo with it like everybody else and spend your money on things that generate revenue or your biz could go T.U.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

If it has loadable software, it has a port to download and upload that software. Might be in assembly, or binary but there's hardware to deal with that. Every local college has a computer geek that will do the software for cheap.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

remy_martian said:


> The system has positional feedback. What it doesn't have is the closed loop software.


The way I understand it, and I've only worked with steppers, servos have positional encoders far more granular than what we have in EV motors. So to use an EV motor in a servo capacity one would either need to add an additional positional encoder to provide feedback, or to use a machine-specific positional feedback such as DRO-like scales.


----------



## MaddMatt (Dec 1, 2021)

cricketo said:


> The way I understand it, and I've only worked with steppers, servos have positional encoders far more granular than what we have in EV motors. So to use an EV motor in a servo capacity one would either need to add an additional positional encoder to provide feedback, or to use a machine-specific positional feedback such as DRO-like scales.


Yes I agree. I have an AC motor with an ecoder and the Curtis software / PC computer enables positional control AND closed loop software. To get accurate control though one needs to add an additional encoder 'wheel' that can correct for motor movement. I can't disclose what we are using this for but any help finding a programmer would be amazing.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

MaddMatt said:


> Yes I agree. I have an AC motor with an ecoder and the Curtis software / PC computer enables positional control AND closed loop software. To get accurate control though one needs to add an additional encoder 'wheel' that can correct for motor movement. I can't disclose what we are using this for but any help finding a programmer would be amazing.


Well, I do that kind of stuff, but it's way beyond a "programmer." So either you provide more details, or you can try some companies that do custom industrial automation. It's unlikely you will find help with such stuff at EV places.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

piotrsko said:


> If it has loadable software, it has a port to download and upload that software. Might be in assembly, or binary but there's hardware to deal with that. Every local college has a computer geek that will do the software for cheap.


If you look up that model number you'll see they use a proprietary control language.

Control software needs an electrical engineer, not a COBOL jockey 😂


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

OP suggested Curtis already developed custom VCL for them. Curtis is very religious about access to VCL - one has to have an OEM status with them before access is given. So I assume in this case they may just have additional functionality baked into the controller like for motor control in response to additional inputs from I/O lines, etc.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It sounds like (because it's all a big secret, we have to guess) they need more positioning precision by adding an encoder vs using what's already there and for which Curtis already wrote the code. 

What's already there is a hardware limitation and using an encoder is a bandaid. Which is likely why Curtis won't take it on.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I agree, it being a secret makes it difficult to determine the scope of the problem, and the level of expertise needed to solve it.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

MaddMatt said:


> Hi. I have built a system that uses a Curtis Controller 1236. I am looking to hire someone to program motion control. Curtis wrote our company specific software to enable access. If anyone knows where I should be looking to find someone please reach out. We are in the Vancouver BC Canada area. Thank you


This is who you should talk to, this is the guy that writes the software for Curtis, Ben... I have not talked with him in years
so don't know if this email is still good, I use to work with him on the software for my own programming...
[email protected]


----------



## MaddMatt (Dec 1, 2021)

Curtis


remy_martian said:


> If you look up that model number you'll see they use a proprietary control language.
> 
> Control software needs an electrical engineer, not a COBOL jockey 😂





Ivansgarage said:


> This is who you should talk to, this is the guy that writes the software for Curtis, Ben... I have not talked with him in years
> so don't know if this email is still good, I use to work with him on the software for my own programming...
> [email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## Amol (8 mo ago)

MaddMatt said:


> Hi. I have built a system that uses a Curtis Controller 1236. I am looking to hire someone to program motion control. Curtis wrote our company specific software to enable access. If anyone knows where I should be looking to find someone please reach out. We are in the Vancouver BC Canada area. Thank you


I am freelancer vcl programmer . I can write your application and provide custom application .exe file which you can directly download into the controller.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Amol said:


> I am freelancer vcl programmer . I can write your application and provide custom application .exe file which you can directly download into the controller.


Curios, and how do you optimize a new motor... what settings do you put in the software...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

If you were to RTFM, you'd realize you don't do anything in VCL:



https://www.maurelma.ch/Produkte/Antriebstechnik/Controller/Curtis/manual_1232E_34E_36E_38E.pdf


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## CREWCAB (3 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> If you were to RTFM, you'd realize you don't do anything in VCL:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.maurelma.ch/Produkte/Antriebstechnik/Controller/Curtis/manual_1232E_34E_36E_38E.pdf


Much appreciation for this golden nugget u have posted.


----------

